# Probleme mit EA-Konto: Name nicht gefunden



## Herbboy (23. September 2009)

Ich wollte ins EA-Forum wg. need for speed shift, ein neues Profil anlegen geht nicht, da meine email-adresse schon registriert ist (ich glaub das war wegen der battleforge-demo). ich habe aber das passwort vergessen, ein neues angefordert und dann nen link zum ändern des passwortes erhalten. das dumme is: mein EA-username wird nirgends angezeigt, ich kann ihn auch nicht per email anfordern. nur mit der emailadresse geht ein login NICHT. und der username, mit dem ich über einen EA-newsletter angeredet wurde, funktioniert nicht bzw. ist nicht mal als "Online-ID" auffindbar, wenn ich hier https://profile.ea.com/forgotpassword.do ein neues passwort anfordern will...

auch die hinweise unten auf der seite von wegen modernisierugn/updates der zugangsarten hilft nix... 

was nun...? außer neue emailadrsse nur für diesen zweck anlegen...?


----------

